# Question about introducing a mate...



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

OK...so some of you may know my situation because I come on here to ask you guys questions all the time because I'm still new to the pigeon thing, but some of you may not, so I'll explain. 

I've had Winnie (my male "common" pigeon) for almost a year now. All he has known all his life is human contact, well, that and our dog who avoids him at all cost, and even hides when he walks into a room (shes a pacifist and he likes to steal her toys, peck her feet and tail, and has even tried to, um, lets put this nicely, mate with her time and again). Anyway, I'm away at school and back and forth between the city where my dorm is, and home with my family and pets. Winnie took me not spending every moment with him like I used to very difficultly, but adjusted well and my mother, who has gained the priviledge of his consant company, has become his mate in his eyes. Anyway, I felt Winnie may be lonely due to a lot of his frustrated coos and his hiding now and then to mean he needed a mate. I went in search of one, and it was a really difficult struggle, but finally found a man who knew a man who had a female pigeon around the same size as Winnie (a tippler). Thus the introduction of Brodie, my new baby girl. She is an absolute sweet heart, though quite timid at times but she has gotten much better with people than when we first got her. I followed all of your instructions and seperated them for a few weeks and ran her through ACV, Scatt, and the variety of other suggested things. I had plenty of alone time with her to make her more comfortable, and she adjusted nicely. Then came the introduction, I slowly put them together for more and more time every day and finally was able to leave them out in the room together all day, though still retire them to seperate cages. They dont fight, they dont bother each other, but the problem is I'm not even sure he knows she is there. She coos at him, she tries to groom his chest feathers nuzzle his face, she has even "presented" which I thought was an animal kingdom mythe until I saw it with my own eyes. Winnie, however, runs away from her and pretends she isn't there. He want NOTHING to do with her. I figured he is still attached to my mother, so when she would normally have to take care of him when I'm not there, I make my father or brother do the feeding and watering and attention giving, figuring he'll find no other choice but to bond with Brodie. This doesn't work. 

My question to you all, is how long do I have to wait for them to actually be mate and mate-ette? Are some birds just not compatable? She wants him so bad, she is sooo sweet to him and wants attention from him. Could he just still not know that he is a pigeon? Why does he try to rape everything else in site (stuffed animals, hands, the dog, feet, even rolls of ducttape) but want nothing to do with this pretty little pigeon. I'm seriously confused about my poor little confused bird. lol. I just wanted to know what you guys think. How long does it take? It has been weeks and still no sign of so much as communication on his part.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sure others will be along to help. I have no suggestions as Mr. Squeaks does not have a mate - just me and 3 cats!

He's definitely "old" enough...maybe she just doesn't "turn him on?" 

(I AM assuming HE is REALLY a "he?")

Of course, if he had a choice of more hens, you might find your answer...maybe?


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I'm 99% positive he is a he, and she is a she. I brought him to the pigeon guy (who I trust to know his stuff as hes been dealing with pigeons since world war two, he was such a pigeon history lesson, it was amazing) and he said he was definately a male, which I've known for some time (well, not before I named him, but shortly after). 

Perhaps he would know with more females but I can barely keep up with the two pigeons I've got, another addition would be sooo hard until I'm out of school and have my own place and time for more birds which is still years away. 

I thought maybe he was just picky, ya know? like you said, she doesn't turn him on, but then I was wondering how a roll of duct tape or my dog turned him on? lol. i will never undertand boys I guess, both of the human species and of the bird species.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL...Men are fascinating creatures...you just have to get to know them! Male birds too, for that matter!

From comments that I have read on-site, some hens act like males.

I realize that my suggestion of more hens is not feasible for now. Was just a thought...besides, there would be no guarantee that another hen or more would make a difference!

Perhaps...just patience and good ole time??   

Mmm, maybe Victor might be along to offer a comment or two...


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

haha, thanks squeaks for the suggestions and advice. lol. i'm sure someone will have experienced this problem before. I just read the post about the two male pigeons mating. I guess if pigeons can be homosexual they can be just downright confused and not know what they are like Winnie. lol.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He may just be immature. I have seen that in a lot of young males, they don't quite know how to respond or why, they are not fully adults. Just give him some time. He may be physically mature, but the mental part just has to catch up.

It also may be he is emotionally attached to humans, or he is actually a she. Time will tell.


----------

